# South Warner Wilderness - Camping



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

That is some nice scenery in those pics. Thanks for sharing as it sounds like a challenging couple of trails.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Lovely! Do you take those red corral panels with you or are those already set up?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Lovely!! I'd love to take a trip like that, sometime!

Horses, I dunno about those... But there are places (ranches/campgrounds/etcetera) here in CO that keep panel corrals (ours are green xD) already up.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Horsesaplenty said:


> Lovely! Do you take those red corral panels with you or are those already set up?


They're already set up. The campground was built specifically for horse camping (there's a humans-only campground about half a mile away), and each of the sites has a couple of those 1-horse corrals. The whole campground is also fenced with barbed wire, so no worry about loose horses wandering off.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

oh lovely! Looks like fun!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Make sure you log in. 
The Forest Service appropriates it's budgets based on usage. If it appears a trail or trail head are not being used. That money that could have gone for maintenance or improvements gets spent someplace else. so it's really important to make sure your name and number of horses gets into the log books that are usually found at the trail heads.

In our area, Most of the horse camps have been built by Back Country Horsemen, with permission from the Forest Service. So the Forest Service maintains the trails and camp ground, But the horse corrals, hitchen rails etc are all built and maintained by the Back Country Horsemen group. And more and more the Back Country Horsemen are doing the trail maintenance.


----------

